# "Throughout"



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there a place in the codes somewhere that explains to lay-persons that the word "throughout" , , as in, , "a sprinkler system installed throughout" means _every_ part of the building, including areas such a bathrooms?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 19, 2010)

"Throughout" would then refer to the installation standard, NFPA 13.  NFPA 13 defines full coverage and has specific exceptions where sprinklers are not required.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah thank you, I'll look there


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh dang, this is supposed to be in the commercial thread


----------

